

I'm on LinkedIn--Now What?? - nickstamoulis
http://brickmarketing.tradepub.com/free/w_ha08/prgm.cgi

======
amac
Good question. Maybe the answer is, 10 years on, someone now has to do this:

<http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/pr/release749.html>

Opportunity to really change enterprise software through the Internet?

